# Basic Quiche



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 26, 2011)

Basic Quiche

4 eggs, beaten
2 cups Half & Half
1/4 teaspoon salt
Dash Pepper
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
6 ounces shredded cheese
1 9-inch pie crust 

Preheat oven to 425 F. Mix together eggs, Half & Half, salt, pepper and nutmeg.  Layer cheese in bottom of pie crust, pour egg mixture over (do this on the oven shelf so you don't have to try to carry it).  Bake for 15 minutes, lower the heat to 350 F and bake for 25 minutes.  Allow to rest for 5-10 minutes before serving.

Additions:

If you are going to add other ingredients, veggies  and or meat, reduce the eggs to three and only use 1 1/2 cups of half and half.  Steam or saute chopped  veggies, precook any chopped meat used.  Layer on top of the cheese that you choose.

Asparagus
Tomatoes (don't cook)
Leeks
Onions
Potato
Green Chilies
Broccoli
Spinach

Any vegetable can be used, match with your favorite cheese.  I've had a very good chorizo, green chile and Monterrey Jack cheese quiche.

Gluten-Free Nut Crust
 2 cups fine crushed roasted nuts, you can use smoked almond, anything you like.
6 Tablespoons butter, melted

Mix together, press into bottom of 9-inch pie tin and up the sides.  Use to make quiche.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice base recipe Princess.  One of my favourite combos is broccoli, chicken and Swiss.  

Did you know that a Quiche Lorraine can only be called that if it only contains bacon and Gruyere cheese?  No onions, no ham, no cheddar?  Our very French Chef Instructor was adamant about that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL!!!  I have a Tomato Quiche that includes a healthy (unhealthy) smear of Vegemite all over the bottom...but, it is to die for!  I think I made a true Lorraine once, love it but I like making more additions.  Ham and cheddar!  Mushrooms, leeks and bacon is another.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 27, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Nice base recipe Princess.  One of my favourite combos is broccoli, chicken and Swiss.
> 
> Did you know that a Quiche Lorraine can only be called that if it only contains bacon and Gruyere cheese?  No onions, no ham, no cheddar?  Our very French Chef Instructor was adamant about that!


He is completely correct.The crust is the other very important part. Pate Brisee google the recipe it should use egg yolks , the beauty of this crust is it is very crisp and can be rolled out thinly


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> He is completely correct.The crust is the other very important part. Pate Brisee google the recipe it should use egg yolks , the beauty of this crust is it is very crisp and can be rolled out thinly



Thanks, Bolas!  That is the crust, with extra sugar, I use for my individual custard and fruit tarts.  Knowing I can cut back or eliminate the sugar...lovely, I love this crust!


----------



## Addie (Nov 27, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Did you know that a Quiche Lorraine can only be called that if it only contains bacon and Gruyere cheese? No onions, no ham, no cheddar? Our very French Chef Instructor was adamant about that!


 
LIke Boston Baked Beans. They can only be Called _*Boston Baked Beans*_ if they were baked in Boston. Who knew?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

Addie said:


> LIke Boston Baked Beans. They can only be Called _*Boston Baked Beans*_ if they were baked in Boston. Who knew?



But, nobody has ever heard of Missoula Baked Beans!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> He is completely correct.The crust is the other very important part. Pate Brisee google the recipe it should use egg yolks , the beauty of this crust is it is very crisp and can be rolled out thinly


Pate Brisee - Google Search

 None of the recipes call for eggs at all.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 27, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> He is completely correct.The crust is the other very important part. Pate Brisee google the recipe it should use egg yolks , the beauty of this crust is it is very crisp and can be rolled out thinly


Ah yes, Pate Brisee.  I was horrible at making pastry until I got to school and learned this method - now it is all I use for my savory (and even some sweet) dishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have always used well chilled shortening or lard for my pie crusts, ice water too.  For me the only difference is using butter and sugar, same method.  Easy!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is my Pate Brisee recipe.  It is in metric measures and I apologize that I have never converted it as that is the way I bake.  Maybe someone can do a quick conversion.  Anyway, it is pretty fail-proof....even I can make it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Here is my Pate Brisee recipe.  It is in metric measures and I apologize that I have never converted it as that is the way I bake.  Maybe someone can do a quick conversion.  Anyway, it is pretty fail-proof....even I can make it!



Aw heck, I have a scale that weighs both ways...


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw heck, I have a scale that weighs both ways...



I figured you would be fine, Princess (after all, you ARE a princess! ) - I was concerned for people who might not have a scale and want the cup equivalents.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I figured you would be fine, Princess (after all, you ARE a princess! ) - I was concerned for people who might not have a scale and want the cup equivalents.



Should have heard Shrek the other day when he found a recipe taped to the cupboard door that was in mls and kgs...


----------



## spork (Nov 27, 2011)

Shriekin' Shrek eats in kilos.  That's scary!  

Copied it, Fee, thanks.  "Real men bake quiche."


----------



## quelle4 (Dec 15, 2011)

This brie and ham cheese was inspired by one mentioned in the movie "The Waitress"
It's not any more difficult to make than a basic quiche, however it's the most delectable thing you'll ever eat. So good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 12, 2012)

*Lorraine, France - Northeast Province*

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,

Firstly, Quiche Lorraine is a traditional recipe from this northeast province which has become world renowned. However, Lorraine located on the border of Alsace and Germany, also has many variations and family recipes are uncountable. 

In Alsace, a Flammekueche is bacon and onion with cream in a tart, a type of quiche in this zone. 

Lorraine has brought the world quiche Lorraine however, from country to country depending on product availability in each region, the farmers and the restaurateurs have changed the type of charcuterie or the type of cheese and vegetables and / or the quiche pastry shell as well. 
Have a  nice Sunday. 
M.C.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 12, 2012)

I make individual serving Quiche Lorraine mini-pies by the following method. (Use any filling recipe you prefer.)

4 puff pastry shells (Pepperidge Farm)

Thaw pastry shells at room temperature for about an hour. Separate them, place them between sheets of plastic wrap and roll them out until very thin. Using individual 10 oz. Pyrex dishes, spray or wipe with cooking oil to prevent sticking, then place a rolled out pastry shell in each dish. There is no need to cover the entire dish and you can cut off any pastry hanging over the edge. Poke pastry several times with a fork and bake in preheated 350° oven for 12 minutes, then remove and allow to cool. The pastry will be bloated out at first but will subside as it cools.

Then continue with your usual filling and baking.


I'm always amazed that the nutmeg makes such a difference! IMO it's unthinkable to make a quiche without nutmeg. I also like to dot the top of the quiche with pieces of butter.


----------

